# Topics > Agriculture >  Thorvald, agricultural robot, Norwegian University of Life Sciences, As, Norway

## Airicist

"Farm robot Thorvald can help improve crop yields"

by Kristine Løwe

----------


## Airicist

Thorvald - NMBU agricultural robot

Published on Aug 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"New mobile robot to support agri-tech experiments in the field"

October 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Thorvald defeats mud

Published on Dec 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Thorvald in action

Опубліковано 8 груд. 2016 р.

----------

